# NBA Fantasy Spreadsheet formula to assign players to respective positions



## ExcelNoob123_098 (Dec 24, 2022)

Hello there! I have an NBA Fantasy spreadsheet which I use for scheduling and analysis.

There are 5 basic positions namely: PG (Point Guard), SG (Shooting Guard), SF (Small Forward), PF (Power Forward), C (Center). A player can have 1 or more designated positions. For example, Steph Curry is PG only, Luka Doncic is PGSG, Brandon Ingram is SGSFPF, etc. 
The maximum number of players in my fantasy team is 8 players. Only those players who have games for a specific day should be plotted for that day. Priority is given to PG, then SG, then SF, then PF, and lastly to C position. For example, if there is only 1 player with PGSG position playing for a specific day, only the PG position is to be filled. If there are 2 PGSG positions and 1 PFC position, only the PG, SG, and PF positions are to be filled. What I need is a formula to automatically fill the player positions in Table 1 to Table 2. 

I tried using conditional statements and wildcards to capture all possible scenarios but to no avail. Thank you in advance for your help!

See Sample Data.


----------

